# فديو للشيخ الزغبى يوضح عجزه امام ردود سلسلة حلقات سؤال جرىء للاخ رشيد والاستاذ وحيد



## M a K a R i O u S (21 يونيو 2010)

*الرد على الشيوخ - الجزء الأول *
*الأخ رشيد - الأخ وحيد - سؤال جرئ*

* الشيخ الزغبي وما أثاره من شبهات كثيرة حول الكتاب المقدس، فهل ما أثاره يرقى إلى مستوى ما نتوقعه من ردود؟ وهل قال الحقيقة في كلامه؟ الرد الشافي والكافي على الشيخ الزغبي وآخرين معه!*


:download:


*الحلقة الاولى (الجزء الاول )*







*الرد على الشيوخ - الجزء الثاني *
*الأخ رشيد - الأخ وحيد - سؤال جرئ*

*نستمر في الرد على الشيخ الزغبي وآخرين معه، و في تفنيد شبهاتهم حول المسيحية، وفي توضيح المواضيع الإسلامية التي لم يجيبوا عليها لحد الآن، بالإضافة إلى كشف الحقائق التي تم الكذب فيها أو إخفاؤها، كل هذا في نقاش علمي هادئ، وردود قوية، وحجج بالغة، فوقهما معا الأدب والإحترام.*

:download:

*الحلقة الثانية ( الجزء الثانى )*






*الرد على الشيوخ - الجزء الثالث *
*الأخ رشيد - الأخ وحيد - سؤال جرئ*

*في هذه الحلقة سنرد على إدعاء الشيخ الزغبي ومن معه بأن الألفاظ القبيحة تعلمها الشيخ من الكتاب المقدس ولم يكن يعرفها من قبل، الشيخ لم يكن يعرف كلمة جحش، ولا كلمة كلب، ولا كلمة خنزير، ولا أي شيء من هذا القبيل، هذه الكلمات وغيرها تعلمها الشيخ فقط حين قرأ الكتاب المقدس كما يقول! نتابع الحلقة لنرى إن كان الشيخ فعلا يقول الصدق.*

:download:


*الحلقة الثالثة (الجزء الثالث )*





*لنرى  الان  عجز الشيخ الزغبى عن الرد على حلقات سؤال جرى *

[YOUTUBE]Zo8WCSe7-tE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بامانة ربنا انا طول اليوم قضيتو مخنوقه وببكي *

*بس الفيديو الكوميدي ده عجبني بجد وخلاني اضحك من قلبي ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الجدع ده لو يسيب الكلام في الدين ويستغلو في الكوميدي هينفع اكتر بجد هههههههههههههه*

*يا حسرة قلبي عليه اللي ملوه كلمه عدله ترد كلام رشيد ووحيد *

*انما كلو تهديد ودعاوي وكلام تافه لا بيقدم ولا ياخر بجد ربنا يهدي *


*شكرا اخي على الفيديو الكوميدي ده *

*ربنا يفرح قلبك زي مخلتني اضحك*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رسالة شكر الى العاجز الزغبى .

انت زى وحيد ورشيد تبشر بالمسيحية وانت مش عارف .. شوف اتصالات الحلقة الثالثة .. ابناء المسلمين فتحوا وراك الكتاب المقدس ليروا الشبهات .. فقرأوا وميزوا وتعرفوا على كلمة الله الحقيقية ,


خايف وبتقول نمنعهم علشان الفتنة ... طب بدام ملكش فى الدينيات بتتكلم ليه ؟؟
صوت الحق طلع .. ومش هيسكت .

اشرب بقى .

ربنا يهديك .


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2010)

تلخيص الرسالة: أسكتوهم و الا سنقتلكم

ربنا يهديهم..


----------



## 200madona (22 يونيو 2010)

*لا تتعجبوا من اسلوب هذا الافاق شيخ الفضائيات وهو لا يدرى عن القران شيء 

بل هو يتكلم على لسان جهلة بكل شئ  فاضحكوا علية وانتم بتسمعوه  

وهو بيدعىبالسب والقذف الدين الذى يقول عنة دين التسامح​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2010)

دا بيهددنا
و بيدعى علينا
دا كدة فضح الاسلام أكتر ما هو مفضوح


----------



## antonius (22 يونيو 2010)

انا حاسس انه يتوسل ويتسوّل ...ولكنه يحاول ان يفعلها بلهجة يظهر فيها صلباً..هه!
فضحوك يا رجل...انتهى المسلسل...
اله يُمرّض ويفضح!!! هذا ما تعبد وتدعو اليه يا زغبي؟ تعال يا ابني لاله يشفي ويستر ويحفظ!!...آمن فانت تعلم ان الحق معنا..


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*شخصية مريضة حقا كويس انك عملت كدا علشان العالم كله يعرف عته المسلمين فى نقد الاخر *


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (23 يونيو 2010)

الغريب كيف يدعى فى اخر الفديو بالمرض والفضيحة على الناس !!!

تعلم ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس لنا 

*[q-bible] 
واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.
[/q-bible]*


----------



## bent almalk (23 يونيو 2010)

*بجد هذا الرجل محتاج لصلاة 
ياريت يا اخوتى نصلى لاجل هذا المسكين 

يارب افتح عينة ليك انر له طريق الحق ليعرفك ويمجد اسمك

ويصير من شاول الى بولس رسول الرب يسوع المسيح

صلو له يا اخواتى وابنائى كثيراا

الرب يفتح عيون العميان

نصلى فى اسم يسوع​*


----------

